# 17.6 Spear Glades X Tunnell



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

Just recently picked up my spear Boatworks glades X tunnell. And let me tell you this boat is money.. Not to mention Mr. Harry Spear is a very kind down to earth guy. The build took 15 weeks. Well worth the wait. The final product was very nice. Super light and very simple layout.. I had it rigged for a few purposes, to run very skinny, float skinny and fly fishing friendly.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Why are you teasing us with no pics?


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

CodyW said:


> Why are you teasing us with no pics?


Lol I'm trying to load some pictures but apparently you gotta work for nasa


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful skiff.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

That is a sweet looking ride. And yes Harry is a gem!


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

my wife is jealous of this boat haha! searched along time to find the 2 stroke 30 hp Yamaha weighing in at 126 lbs it was worth the wait. Bad a$$ motor. im running a 3 blade powertech sra3 heavy cupped 10 x 12p. speeds are awsesome I think.. by myself flyfishing gear and 6 gallon tank full 34 mph at wot. with 2 people and gear 30 mph. I will be getting a 4 blade powertech due to blow out with a heavier load. cavitation plate is a sandwhiched desighn so no holes in factory cavitation plate. I made it myself with and old road sign and a metal break. works like a champ. poling platform and grab bar are both carbon fiber and made by carbon marine. very impressed with there products. ecspecially with the weight of each item. no bs both put together they maybe weigh 15 lbs freaking sick. I installed the atlas micro jacker myself and man does it make a difference. super light weight and all self contained. and plus I can run the motor another 4 inches from factory transom, leaves me with only about 3 inches of motor below the hull when running!! woo! I think when I get the 4 blade I may get aliitle more running height too. draft at rest with 2 guys is 5 to 7 inches realistically depending on load. by myself the easy 4 inches. running draft will freak you out... just when you think your going to eat $hit ole girl still goes. I can run in 4 inches all day and have skimmed sand bars 2 to 3 inches it runs scary skinny. it does not run on dry land... I tried that haha (1 inch or less). im not exact on the hull weight but I know its light id guess 340 without rigging and motor.


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

thanks guys! and yes sir harry is a gem for sure.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

Redfish727 said:


> Lol I'm trying to load some pictures but apparently you gotta work for nasa


Didn't you know? Its rocket science.... Lol. Awesome boat!!

I see you got that Yam 30 3 cylinder.... I'm still looking for one to put on my 13ft skiff. Its a rare breed that no one wants to sell.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Sweet skiff! Where is it's home waters?


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

CodyW said:


> Didn't you know? Its rocket science.... Lol. Awesome boat!!
> 
> I see you got that Yam 30 3 cylinder.... I'm still looking for one to put on my 13ft skiff. Its a rare breed that no one wants to sell.


Yeah it took me a year to find one... But there bad ass once you do.


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

makin moves said:


> Sweet skiff! Where is it's home waters?


Thanks! Home waters are the upper Tampa Bay Area oldsmar fl.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Redfish727 said:


> my wife is jealous of this boat haha! searched along time to find the 2 stroke 30 hp Yamaha weighing in at 126 lbs it was worth the wait. Bad a$$ motor. im running a 3 blade powertech sra3 heavy cupped 10 x 12p. speeds are awsesome I think.. by myself flyfishing gear and 6 gallon tank full 34 mph at wot. with 2 people and gear 30 mph. I will be getting a 4 blade powertech due to blow out with a heavier load. cavitation plate is a sandwhiched desighn so no holes in factory cavitation plate. I made it myself with and old road sign and a metal break. works like a champ. poling platform and grab bar are both carbon fiber and made by carbon marine. very impressed with there products. ecspecially with the weight of each item. no bs both put together they maybe weigh 15 lbs freaking sick. I installed the atlas micro jacker myself and man does it make a difference. super light weight and all self contained. and plus I can run the motor another 4 inches from factory transom, leaves me with only about 3 inches of motor below the hull when running!! woo! I think when I get the 4 blade I may get aliitle more running height too. draft at rest with 2 guys is 5 to 7 inches realistically depending on load. by myself the easy 4 inches. running draft will freak you out... just when you think your going to eat $hit ole girl still goes. I can run in 4 inches all day and have skimmed sand bars 2 to 3 inches it runs scary skinny. it does not run on dry land... I tried that haha (1 inch or less). im not exact on the hull weight but I know its light id guess 340 without rigging and motor.


nice skiff and motor combo, like the cavitation plate upgrade. Is that a PVC Pipe tiller extension?, very creative and lot cheaper than carbon fiber one.........Another item of interest to you, when you are ready for 30 hp upgrade, view Hydrotec site for a kit to 50 hp....


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

Yeah 


stephenchurch said:


> nice skiff and motor combo, like the cavitation plate upgrade. Is that a PVC Pipe tiller extension?, very creative and lot cheaper than carbon fiber one.........Another item of interest to you, when you are ready for 30 hp upgrade, view Hydrotec site for a kit to 50 hp....


 yeah it's a peice of pvc. Switched to the carbon fiber though to keep it looking clean.. I am interested in the hydro tech kit but I'm a little worried about what it will do to the motor.. All though 50 hp sounds very nice.. It's hard enough to find parts for the motor.. So if I break something it's gonna cost boooo. Do you know anything about the hydro tech kits?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Awsome boat for upper Tampa Bay. With the speed #s your getting I wouldn't touch that motor. Perfect setup!


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful, simple ride! I'd never do anything to f-with or change that motor...I had one for years and it ran like a clock and had plenty of power.

Only thing I'd do is trim those bolts on the cav plate so you don't catch any grass.


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

makin moves said:


> Awsome boat for upper Tampa Bay. With the speed #s your getting I wouldn't touch that motor. Perfect setup!


Thanks! I don't think I'm gonna mess with the motor, unless I gotta dig into it for some reason. Then I may consider it.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

You have great taste in boats.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Redfish727 said:


> Yeah
> yeah it's a peice of pvc. Switched to the carbon fiber though to keep it looking clean.. I am interested in the hydro tech kit but I'm a little worried about what it will do to the motor.. All though 50 hp sounds very nice.. It's hard enough to find parts for the motor.. So if I break something it's gonna cost boooo. Do you know anything about the hydro tech kits?


I have 2 engines built with the kits, a 25 2 cylinder 2 stroke 2006. I get the same numbers on my Spear Glade X as you do, same SRA 3 12"X10"@5900 rpm. It was built in 2013 with the kit, no issues.
The other a 90 3 cylinder 2 stroke 1987 on a Hoog 16'8" Hornet, was built in 1990 and still will hit the rev limiter with a 20" pitch turbo 3 blade prop.
Hydro Tech was Yamaha's USA warranty center for rebuilding the 2 stroke engines, also were into racing as well. My experience has been good with the services and parts they provide. Your motor is still mfgd overseas and parts are still available thru them.....


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

stephenchurch said:


> I have 2 engines built with the kits, a 25 2 cylinder 2 stroke 2006. I get the same numbers on my Spear Glade X as you do, same SRA 3 12"X10"@5900 rpm. It was built in 2013 with the kit, no issues.
> The other a 90 3 cylinder 2 stroke 1987 on a Hoog 16'8" Hornet, was built in 1990 and still will hit the rev limiter with a 20" pitch turbo 3 blade prop.
> Hydro Tech was Yamaha's USA warranty center for rebuilding the 2 stroke engines, also were into racing as well. My experience has been good with the services and parts they provide. Your motor is still mfgd overseas and parts are still available thru them.....


Thanks for the info.. I think this may be in the near future for me. Question.. Did you have to change the gear ratio after the mods on the 30? Or is it all bolt on and hold on?


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

2 Ways to do the Stage Upgrades: Send the powerhead or complete engine to Hydrotec and they complete and rebuild the motor, add a modified head, add boysen reeds, change the jets in carbs, venturi the carb bores, add an exhaust tuner, start the motor and run it in. Option 2 is send an order for the Stage components, I believe you will have to remove and send in the carbs, head, tuner for modifications. Consult a legit Local Yamaha mechanic to reassemble the engine and break in. No issues with my upgrades, another member had his 2 cyl 2 stroke 25 Yamaha modded by them and similar results. Only downside to the upgrade is 91/93 octane fuel to extract the max hp, but the lightest 50 hp outboard motor available........Gear ratio is stock, but with the upgraded power band you will probably have to get a tiny tach and run the motor with more pitch to capture the power at a higher rpms. Will have to test the props to speed vs rpms. My 25 did better 5850 rpm 33/34 with a 12 sra 3 pt no blow out, vs the turbo hot shot 12 6850 rpm 34/35 lots of blow out


Redfish727 said:


> Thanks for the info.. I think this may be in the near future for me. Question.. Did you have to change the gear ratio after the mods on the 30? Or is it all bolt on and hold on?


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

Put a power tech sra4 10x12p on ole gal today..... Wow! What a difference! She really grips and goes. Doesn't feel like I lost much speed at top end if any. I can definently run my motor a good inch or more higher than I could before. Really impressed with the 4 blade. I can really power thru the turns too. Minimal slip. Oh and caught fish


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Redfish727 said:


> Yeah
> *yeah it's a peice of pvc*. Switched to the carbon fiber though to keep it looking clean.. I am interested in the hydro tech kit but I'm a little worried about what it will do to the motor.. All though 50 hp sounds very nice.. It's hard enough to find parts for the motor.. So if I break something it's gonna cost boooo. Do you know anything about the hydro tech kits?


*Hey, Pimpin' ain't easy, but it's necessary.








my hunting/river boat *


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

LowHydrogen said:


> *Hey, Pimpin' ain't easy, but it's necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dude! Hey it works great! Rode like that myself many years. That 30 yammie tho Woo


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Redfish727 said:


> Nice dude! Hey it works great! Rode like that myself many years. That 30 yammie tho Woo


Sweet skiff bud


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

Updates on the skiff: I freaking love this skiff. I have over a hundred trips in this skiff already. Everything has held up flawlessly. I'm super impressed with how the gelcoast has held up.. I say that because I have push polled it over several oyster bars. not purposely of course but I'm not afraid to fish the skiff that's for sure. Anywho, next mission for the skiff is building another 30hp 2stroke Yamaha 3 cyl. Only this time with the hydrotech phase kit. Making the motor a 50 hp without all the extra weight. Although I am very happy with the speeds it produces with the stock 30, (34 by myself and gear, 31 2 people and gear) but hey I'm a dude I wanna haul ace! Not to mention the boat is plenty capable of handling 50 horses.


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

Gotta love them winter lows..


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

You need to let me pole you around one of these days.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Sweet skiff man, where on Hydrotech did you see a 30hp outboard rebuild kit? Just curious as I have an old Yamaha 25 hp that I want to rebuild one of these days for a planned FS 18 build.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

GoGataGo52__20 said:


> Sweet skiff man, where on Hydrotech did you see a 30hp outboard rebuild kit? Just curious as I have an old Yamaha 25 hp that I want to rebuild one of these days for a planned FS 18 build.


This is a phase kit: http://www.shop.hydrotecmarine.com/product.sc?productId=116&categoryId=2


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

check this out


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I recognize that boat and that water.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

I could kick myself for not researching a LOT more before buying my boat and not going with a Spear GladesZ. Everything about the boat is a lot more in line with what I really wanted and need. Including the price. And shallow water performance.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

commtrd said:


> I could kick myself for not researching a LOT more before buying my boat and not going with a Spear GladesZ. Everything about the boat is a lot more in line with what I really wanted and need. Including the price. And shallow water performance.


What's the price range for this boat?


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

CodyW said:


> What's the price range for this boat?


The glades z tunnell I believe is 14500.


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

crboggs said:


> I recognize that boat and that water.


Chris hit me up dude. Tried giving you a shout last week. Tides were perfect in the evening. Still got the same number?


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Badass rig!


----------



## Redfish727 (Mar 22, 2016)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Badass rig!


Hell yeah dude thanks! come down and test ride it. I'll put you on a few fish too.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Redfish727 said:


> Hell yeah dude thanks! come down and test ride it. I'll put you on a few fish too.


Don't twist my arm.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Awesome boat !


----------

